# Quigley's Easter pictures



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought these were too cute not to share

Hi Mom. Do I look cute?










Could I be any cuter?










If I keep looking at you like this will you give me a dog treat?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Really. I will just never get over how sweet he is! I even made my husband come over to see these pictures!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a dear sweet boy he is. Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my... that second pic is simply unbelievable! Little Quigley, it is official~~ "You are without a doubt, the cutest thing I have ever seen!" I love these pics.. you have created one huge smile at my house.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a sweetheart!  Happy Easter!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww.... we are Quigley's biggest fan! Love him!! He looks darling in those pics.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sooo darling!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh god he is so cute, makes me want a short hair chi!! and i love:
"Striving to be the kind of person Quigley thinks I am."
that is so sweet, almost makes me want to cry a little, we are all so perfect in our dogs eyes.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Really. I will just never get over how sweet he is! I even made my husband come over to see these pictures!


Thank you! My husband likes to look at everyones babies as well.



Chiboymom said:


> What a dear sweet boy he is. Happy Easter to you all.


Thank you! he really is a sweet little fella. Happy Easter to you too!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww sooo cute!!!!!


Thankyou!


chideb said:


> Oh my... that second pic is simply unbelievable! Little Quigley, it is official~~ "You are without a doubt, the cutest thing I have ever seen!" I love these pics.. you have created one huge smile at my house.. Blessings, Deb


Awwweee thanks Deb! You are so sweet! He keeps me smiling that is for sure. He plays me like a fine musical instrument. Has me trained very well! 



AC/DC Fan said:


> What a sweetheart!  Happy Easter!


Thank you!~ Happy Easter to you as well!



Brodysmom said:


> Awwwww.... we are Quigley's biggest fan! Love him!! He looks darling in those pics.


Thank you Tracy. You are so sweet. And greatly appreciated!



foggy said:


> Sooo darling!


Thank you!


SharaAngel<3 said:


> oh god he is so cute, makes me want a short hair chi!! and i love:
> "Striving to be the kind of person Quigley thinks I am."
> that is so sweet, almost makes me want to cry a little, we are all so perfect in our dogs eyes.



Thank you so much! You are right. These babies love us regardless of anything. Nothing superficial about them. True love! Pure at heart and soul. They put their complete trust in us. How could we not want to be who they think we are?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quigley is just the cutest little Chi I ever saw!! adorable pics


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

jan896 said:


> Quigley is just the cutest little Chi I ever saw!! adorable pics


Oh Jan, you are so sweet! Chico isn't so bad himself. he is a cutie!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww :love1: I love that little guy so much!! 
That's what I want in my Easter basket this year!!!!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

hehe, now that would be a great easter basket!!!! <3


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

He is so unbelievably cute! :love6: Remind me again his age and how much he weighs?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

cherper said:


> aww :love1: I love that little guy so much!!
> That's what I want in my Easter basket this year!!!!


Thank you! I'll take him over a chocolate bunny anyday. LOL. 




ChiMama2Hs said:


> hehe, now that would be a great easter basket!!!! <3


Thank you! He loves to be carried around in bags, baskets what ever I put him in. He is jut so trusting of me. It's quite endearing actually!




Tink said:


> He is so unbelievably cute! :love6: Remind me again his age and how much he weighs?


Awe, thank you. He is 18 months and weighs 2.5 lbs.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is over the top cuteness....I would love to the find him left for me by the Easter bunny...


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

sitting here with a big ol grin on my face.. thank you for that!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My goodness, he is just so cute. Great pictures.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

nabi said:


> He is over the top cuteness....I would love to the find him left for me by the Easter bunny...


Thank you! Forget chocolate bring on Quigley. LOL. 



mymicody said:


> sitting here with a big ol grin on my face.. thank you for that!


Awe, thank you!



svdreamer said:


> My goodness, he is just so cute. Great pictures.


Thank you!



lynx8456 said:


>



Love this thank you so much!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is just so sweet.....and even cuter than EB himself


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> He is just so sweet.....and even cuter than EB himself


Thank you so much! He really is a sweetie. He also has me wrapped and knotted around his little tiny paw. I swear he knows just how to play me LOL..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, that second pic needs to be on a greeting card! :love5: I love little Quigley! He's so precious!! : )


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Awww, that second pic needs to be on a greeting card! :love5: I love little Quigley! He's so precious!! : )


Oh, thank you so much! I keep looking for pics of your little ones in bunny costumes. I love seeing new pics of them!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg he is so cute!!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> omg he is so cute!!!!!


Thank you! :hello1:


----------

